

Show HN: Node.js apps personal showcase - stagas
http://node.stagas.com

======
fredoliveira
Well done! Your sensible soccer multiplayer clone is pretty neat. If you
polish that enough to make it play properly, I can see quite a lot of people
getting hooked! Congrats!

~~~
stagas
Glad you like it, SWOS, is by far the best game ever, IMHO. That's the
prototype there, the actual multiplayer is under development and it's looking
good. It's quite tricky getting multiplayer right for such a fast paced game
with physics and all but it'll be done. And of course will be open source when
it's done so everyone can contribute perfecting it.

